# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz on 29/06/08

## joxville

Hi Quizzers

There will be a quiz tonight but as yet I'm not sure what it'll be based on. I have a few idea's so will have decide a.s.a.p. if it's to start at 8.30 and hopefully I won't have the connection problems from last time I was quizzy. Jox

----------


## joxville

Okay folks, the quiz is ready. The theme for tonights quiz is nicknames so you have time to get your thinking heads on. :Grin:

----------


## lynne duncan

hi did anyone manage to get to the quiz tonight, i couldn't get through to the forum at all, third week now am definitely suffering withdrawal.

----------


## joxville

We managed to get the quiz started however only 1 question was asked. I got kicked out when I pressed on send for the second quesion and didn't get back in until after 11pm. 

The scores were Stiggy 3 Andrew C 2 Venture 1. 

I would like to declare Stiggy the winner but don't know how other's feel about it or what the rule is in this case.

----------


## stiggy

Jox 

I think you should do yours this coming Sunday as I'm sure you put alot of thought into it.

----------

